# Still good opportunities for ESL Teachers Today in HK?



## Jump_Ship (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone out there has any experience of working as an ESL teach in Hong Kong, and might be able to offer some good advice? I am looking to move out to Hong Kong towards the end of this year with my girlfriend (a Hong Kong Permanent Resident), and am considering my employment options. I am planning to complete a TESOL certificate through Trinity College before I leave the UK, and am unsure whether to sign up to a teaching agency in advance of moving. 

I have a few questions below that I would be grateful if anyone can help me with:

- Available working hours: Are there enough hours of work available or do you find yourself short week to week?

- Expected pay (cheeky question): Are your accommodation and living costs covered etc?

- Are there many teaching institutions willing to sponsor working visas? 

- Career prospects: Are there many opportunities for career advancement? Do you have to have a PGCE to progress or can you go into management or other areas?

- Does the academic/employment year start on September 1st or is it possible to secure a job all year round?

I appreciate I've just asked a huge amount of questions, but if anyone does have any tips or general advice on teaching in Hong Kong that they can share, it would be a great help. 

I am male, 26, a native English speaking university graduate with previous teaching experience across Primary, Secondary and College levels in the UK as a Teaching Assistant. 

Thank you.


----------



## Supernoodles (Feb 4, 2013)

I can only answer the first question really I'm afraid - if you are looking for a job that will grant you a working visa, you will need to get a full time job, therefore it will be a set amount of hours, you can't get a working visa for PT hrs. 
From what I've been told, you might not be teaching all of those hours, a lot of it is prep work and hanging around because you're on the clock. 
There is a NET scheme, have you looked into that, I have no idea of the requirements, generally the requirements for proper teaching (in private or gov. schools) is high afaik. 
Regarding visas, you also aren't legally allowed to tutor on the side part time, you are tied to the employer that granted the visa, lots of teachers do it but it is illegal (just so you know for reference)


----------

